# a/c compressor 99 f150



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Could be that the clutch is gone. I think they are replacable without a whole compressor.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If it's just the clutch or clutch bearing it is possible to replace it without disconnecting any lines and having the system discharged. 

If you need a compressor, you'll have to have the refrigerant reclaimed. Remove the old compressor, drain (turn the shaft to get all of the oil out)and measure the amount of oil it contains. Inspect the oil for metal debris, if it has some, you're screwed. You will have to use compressed air and blow out all lines, condensor, evaporator, replace the orifice... Drain the oil from the new compressor and add back the amount that was in the old one. Replace the compressor, then have it evactuated and recharged. In a 10 year old system and if you need a compressor, consider replacing the dryer.


----------



## shadetree12 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there a way to check and see if it is only the clutch or bearing? I know I am able to spin the front of the clutch freely while the truck is not running of course. Is this normal?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes that is normal. It should only engage when cooling, (engine running) if it short cycles it could be low on refrigerant. If it spins freely the clutch is most likely OK. Are you sure the noise is coming from the compressor? Is it only noisy when the air or defrost is on? 

If the compressor is bad you will have to do all the steps 47 stated, plus flush out the lines, evaporator, condenser with a flush solvent. You will also have to remove the metering device and replace it. You are not able to flush through the metering device. 

I would not just consider replacing the dryer, I would do it. You are going to have a lot of work into this to get it running again, no sense in trying to cut corners.

I don't know what state you are in, but I would love to be thinking about air conditioning right now. Current temp *18f, temp this morning when I got up -7*f 

edit; I see you are from North Carolina, missed that at first.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Some other things to check would be clutch air gap, belt tension and it could possibly low on oil if there has been a refrigerant leak. You may want to take the belt off and check other pulleys that are on the same belt.


----------



## shadetree12 (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe it may be the clutch because I heard the noise like you said, when the a/c was on or the defrost. Then I had the window down & no air on & I heard a horrible noise coming from under the hood. I looked & it was the clutch (looked like the bolts were loose). It was clanging back and forth.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not sure what compressor you would have, but most clutches are pressed on.


----------



## MmagicBbusS (Mar 25, 2009)

*Perhaps related problem*

I have similar, slightly different issue with air con compressor - oil leaking and noise.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f46/airconditioning-compressor-oil-leak-41089/#post250117

I don't mean to hijack this thread, so I made my own post (link).

Thx for any help

Magic


----------



## shadetree12 (Nov 30, 2008)

My clutch seems to be popping in & out. Does this mean the compressor is locked up or is there a way to tighten the clutch up.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

shadetree12 said:


> My clutch seems to be popping in & out. Does this mean the compressor is locked up or is there a way to tighten the clutch up.


Most likely short cycling do to being low on refrigerant. What is the high and low side pressures? What is the ambient temp?


----------

